# The whiteface lodge - how to trade into



## C30NY (Aug 21, 2011)

Anyone know what system or how to exchange into the whiteface lodge in lake Placid?

Thanks!


----------



## loafingcactus (Aug 21, 2011)

It took some creative googling... VRI and RCI, according to google. The don't make it easy to find...

Eta:  Maybe RCI was just for "Lake Placid Lodges"

Here's the trading group that includes whiteface: http://www.theregistrycollection.com/registry_portfolio/united_states/the_white_face_lodge/

Um, and now I wanna go there too!  That looks insanely beautiful!

Not listed on sfx...


----------



## C30NY (Aug 21, 2011)

It is absolutely awesome there.  We have been a few times as regular hotel guests, but want to get up on the third floor in the owners section.

But we HIGHLY recommend it!


----------



## C30NY (Aug 22, 2011)

I gave them a call today and the only way to trade in is to be a fractional owner at one of the registry collection resorts.  IF I understood correct, "The registry collection" is administered by Wyndham, but not all the resorts are necessarily Wyndham.

Anyone know or own in the Registry collection?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2011)

I belong to the Registry Collection.  It is simply an exchange company for high end properties.  It is owned and operated by RCI, but they don't advertise that fact too much.

As you mentioned, you have to own at a resort that trades through the Registry Collection in order to join.  I was able to join with my Four Seasons weeks.  

There are some great resorts, but it is very expensive and availability is limited.  

Steve


----------



## C30NY (Aug 22, 2011)

Yah, i highly doubt it would be worth it for us to join, unless we just bought at The Whiteface Lodge due to the limited trade ability.  Are you issued "point" to use as you need (daily, weekly, etc...)?


----------



## chriskre (Aug 22, 2011)

DVC trades thru the Registry Collection although I imagine it's more points than I own so I've not really looked into it.  

http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53106&highlight=registry


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2011)

Jase369 said:


> Yah, i highly doubt it would be worth it for us to join, unless we just bought at The Whiteface Lodge due to the limited trade ability.  Are you issued "point" to use as you need (daily, weekly, etc...)?



You get points for depositing your week, but exchanges are only by the week...not daily.  You have to call to make an exchange.  You can't do it online.  There is no request first feature.  You have to make a deposit before you can request an exchange.  It's not the most user-friendly exchange system.

Steve


----------



## sseligson (Apr 12, 2012)

I own two units there.  The duplex unit.  3 bedrooms and 3 baths.   Let me know if you are interested in renting it.

I have a week coming up end of April that I am willing to give for a steal.


----------



## csudell (Sep 7, 2012)

sseligson said:


> I own two units there.  The duplex unit.  3 bedrooms and 3 baths.   Let me know if you are interested in renting it.
> 
> I have a week coming up end of April that I am willing to give for a steal.



just sent you a PM


----------



## chapjim (Sep 7, 2012)

I have access to The Registry Collection by virtue of being a Wyndham Presidential Reserve owner.

I have the catalogue but frankly looked at it only once right after I got it.  The places look great but I'm not sure I need great.  Pretty good is okay by me and other Wyndham places are pretty good.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Sep 7, 2012)

registry collection has TS
but
point range is 65 > 2400 (thats 1:37)

so main draw would be people with high value who want more time

some discussion in > http://tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=48


----------

